# Removing Spray Adhesive From Wood



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello All,


I am wondering how to remove spray adhesive from my project. I used it to glue a scroll saw pattern to my wood blank then used a heat gun to remove the pattern. I used my mouse sander and seem to only be polishing the dried on adhesive. Using 80 grit and it's messing up the sandpaper. Do I need a more powerful sander or do I need to just keep going though sandpaper? Any tips or tricks would be appreciated. 


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Try washing it off with lacquer thinner and a clean rag and then sand it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You didn't say what spray glue. Something like 3M 77 can be removed with mineral spirits. All the other sanding and heat that you did will soften the glue and make it go deeper into the wood. Use real mineral spirits, not the low odor type.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

Try Goo Gone or Goof Off, one is an adhesive remover.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like mineral spirits and a clean rag followed by a light sanding after the MS dries.


----------



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

Borrowed some goo gone from my neighbor and it did the trick. Thanks all.


----------

